# Accubrush



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

So ahh thats all I have been seein in the top o my screen had a look one day they will get this quick cut mechanismone day.. I tired one or two.... before buying it I knew it wouldn't work,, or the learning curve and maintenance while using it defeated the purpose for using it.. But the accubrush sales pitch and that little mini brush... I dont Know maybe just maybe... I would have bought it if I got this bid I placed on a 6 floor apt But I guess I didn't price low enough..


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

jason123 said:


> So ahh thats all I have been seein in the top o my screen had a look one day they will get this quick cut mechanismone day.. I tired one or two.... before buying it I knew it wouldn't work,, or the learning curve and maintenance while using it defeated the purpose for using it.. But the accubrush sales pitch and that little mini brush... I dont Know maybe just maybe... I would have bought it if I got this bid I placed on a 6 floor apt But I guess I didn't price low enough..



Jason,

ahhhhhhhhhh,

what are you trying to say ??


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I usually sometimes end up speaking incoherently.... What the bulk of the message is has any body tried the accubrush and if so ???????


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What is a accubrush? I have heard of those peice of crap Accusprays. But, never heard of accubrush.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What is a accubrush? I have heard of those peice of crap Accusprays. But, never heard of accubrush.


A home owner gimick created to eliminate the skill factor of cutting in. lol.

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/perfect-use-accubrush-2454/


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> A home owner gimick created to eliminate the skill factor of cutting in. lol.
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/perfect-use-accubrush-2454/



A waste of money too???

In my home town its on the top ad space in paint talk about 70% of the time


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

I dunno, it kind of looks like it would work well enough; it wouldn't save a real painter any time, but it might not be a terrible tool for a the average DIYer/


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

DarthPainter said:


> I dunno, it kind of looks like it would work well enough; it wouldn't save a real painter any time, but it might not be a terrible tool for a the average DIYer/



I sorta of agree with you . I'm such a sucker for just this one gimmick ( the cutting gimmick)... I think if not this one eventually they will get it right and they might make something that works..
with the accubrush that small brush is sorta convincing


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I bought one a couple years ago, it works for what it is. Good for cutting around windows and doors. Ceilings are too uneven. You guys that know how to paint would use if for 15 seconds before you s-canned it.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I bought it once, but tried it on real thin contractor paint and it didn't work well. I will have to try it again - if it can eliminate one 'cut', like have a helper , cut out the first coat of paint in a room, while the pros are somewhere else, and then roll one coat. That would only leave one coat where you needed a professional to do the cuts right, and having already laid a coat of paint on, that cut would go so much faster.


----------



## spraymonster (Dec 25, 2009)

its for the hack.video looks like paint is applied uneven.for pro painter it is all in the prep if first coat is applied poorly other coats will follow.pro painter is there to do right the first time ie new construction or to repair ho mistake or hack mistake part of what makes us pro's is ability to tell if something will or will not work


----------



## House Painting Bids (Dec 20, 2009)

I was so curious that I spent the $100 on the entire kit. I had 3 of my painting crews try the brush they said that it was OK but they can do it faster without the brush. If you aren't careful paint will get on the wrong side of the accubruch and get on the ceiling where you aren't even painting. Right now the brush is currently sitting in the back of my shop collecting dust. Good business idea but still needs more development. 

Save your $$ and buy some Purdy brushes.


----------

